# Which Os Is The Best?



## tomqman (Jan 31, 2008)

so which operating system do you all think is the best?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 31, 2008)

Why isn't Linux on the list!?


----------



## Urza (Jan 31, 2008)

There are several reasons this topic failed the moment you posted.

1. This poll has already been made.

2. You're missing key options (aforementioned Lrnix, etc).

3. There is no "best". Its soley based on opinion and your personal needs, level of technical comprehension.

4. 3.. 2.. 1.. flame war.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> There are several reasons this topic failed the moment you posted.
> 
> 1. This poll has already been made.
> 
> ...




This. 

But to add on. 
5. Mac isn't an OS it's hardware.


----------



## bobrules (Jan 31, 2008)

I voted for XP.


----------



## Mieki (Jan 31, 2008)

OSX is great, except that it has no games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gaming is for XP
Media is for OSX
Crap is for Vista

Can't comment on any Linux builds though, never tried them. Though I'm guessing they're somewhere in between XP and OSX.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 31, 2008)

windows ME


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 31, 2008)

Windows 1337.
I say a Mac with XP installed for Bootcamp.


----------



## amptor (Jan 31, 2008)

can't vote, it depends on what hardware you have.  XP is better than Vista on old systems, Vista is better than XP on new systems with at least 2 gigabytes of RAM.  Mac OS is a unix based system, generally is not designed for PC clone systems.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(Mieki @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> OSX is great, except that it has no games
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a terrible excuse. OS X does have games. Just not many. And I can't say they run great, I mean Apple never intended to make Gaming Beasts. I do agree XP is for gaming though.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2008)

the only reasons OSX and Linux builds are "flawless" is that because hackers don't wanna hack them since no one obviously use them. They are like or worse then XP.

Hell, I use XP, at least you can find software for it.


----------



## Urza (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> the only reasons OSX and Linux builds are "flawless" is that because hackers don't wanna hack them since no one obviously use them.


An overused myth created and spread by ignorant Windows users. 

Read this if you don't want to sound like a brainless sheep in the future:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/security/secu...ndows_vs_linux/


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> the only reasons OSX and Linux builds are "flawless" is that because hackers don't wanna hack them since no one obviously use them. They are like or worse then XP.



The hackers use them.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use XP for gaming and Flash..
And Linux for programming and other stuff..


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 1, 2008)

Really? Crackers don't care about Linux and other UNIX derivatives because no-one uses them? That's weird, because I'm pretty sure a large percentage (well over half, maybe reaching into 70 or 80 percent) of well....the internet.... runs on either Linux or BSD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd say that's a pretty big motivation for anyone wanting to take down some computers.


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 1, 2008)

I recently downgraded from Vista to XP.

I almost feel like buying a MAC.


----------



## fischju (Feb 1, 2008)

Get an old PC and install Smoothwall on it, put it between your XP machine and the internet. You now have no need for antivirus or firewall programs.

And those are the only viable Con with XP, given how much it can be customized now...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> I recently downgraded from Vista to XP.
> 
> I almost feel like buying a MAC.



Look Macs aren't Acronyms. They don't need to be Capitalized. You don't type VISTA do you?


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 1, 2008)

UNIX isn't an acronym either.


----------



## Urza (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently downgraded from Vista to XP.
> ...


I was strongly considering it at one point, but the large premium of the hardware has set me off of that route. Tried OSX86 a few times with no success.


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> I was strongly considering it at one point, but the large premium of the hardware has set me off of that route. Tried OSX86 a few times with no success.


Same here. The price is just too high. I did actually get a working OSX86 install, but I had no internet access. Computers get boring without internets. :\


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I was strongly considering it at one point, but the large premium of the hardware has set me off of that route. Tried OSX86 a few times with no success.
> ...




If you build a PC with the right parts, you can have a very cheap hackintosh. a $600 Custom Built can probably beat the $2000 iMac in most things. Sure it saves you money but if you like what your using, shouldn't you support it? That's the way I see it anyway.

And Urza which OSx86 Release did you use? With Uphucks I easily installed it on a spare computer. Ran it for about a week and uninstalled.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> Why isn't Linux on the list!?


----------



## Urza (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 31 2008 said:


> And Urza which OSx86 Release did you use? With Uphucks I easily installed it on a spare computer. Ran it for about a week and uninstalled.


I tried like 5 different repacks and none of them worked due to my SATA hdd.

Granted, this was back in November, so maybe I would have more luck with a more recent release.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 1, 2008)

I lurved my hackintosh. unfortunately, it didnt support my graphics card, or more, my graphics card didnt support it.
Getting a Mac in the near future.
Hopefully.
If I do, I don't know whether to Bootcamp, Wine, or Parallels.
For the Hackintosh, I used Jasc OS X.4.8
Yay Macs!


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 1, 2008)

QUOTE(dg10050 @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> Really?*Crackers* don't care about Linux and other UNIX derivatives because no-one uses them? That's weird, because I'm pretty sure a large percentage (well over half, maybe reaching into 70 or 80 percent) of well....the internet.... runs on either Linux or BSD.








Damn those crackers.




For me XP seems to be the most hasslefree really. Vista is a horrible mutant.


----------



## dg10050 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hacker = extreme programmer or person who likes to figure out how a particular hardware or software works

Cracker = person who likes to destroy other peoples' computers for the lulz.


----------



## herbanassault (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll say XP. However, I'm aware that I could be easily persuaded to believe that Linux is the king of the OS.


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 7, 2008)

Ubuntu + WINE ftw! =)


----------



## drock360 (Feb 9, 2008)

Ubuntu FTW!

Use Ubuntu!  I used to use XP until I tried out Ubuntu.  It was love at first sight.  Try it yourself, you can order a live cd for free from the website and you can install it if you like it.


----------



## robi (Feb 9, 2008)

Desktop: Ubuntu & XP
Laptop: Mac OS X
File Server: FreeBSD
Router: OpenBSD


----------



## cubin' (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JohnDrake @ Jan 31 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I recently downgraded from Vista to XP.
> ...




Jesus christ are you apart of the apple marketing team or something?

All of those OS's suck.. too much bloatware. I use windows 95 cos it doesn't need bloatwarez and low ram.


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm running Ubuntu and an eXPerience customized version of Server 2003 on my desktop, and FreeBSD for my server.


----------



## sonofx51 (Feb 10, 2008)

another vote for XP because I am afraid of change.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> *the only reasons OSX and Linux builds are "flawless" is that because hackers don't wanna hack them since no one obviously use them. They are like or worse then XP.
> 
> Hell, I use XP, at least you can find software for it.*



Several things wrong there. I use MEPIS 7.0

Been through alot of distros. Ubuntu 7.04, Ubuntu 7.10, openSUSE 10.3 KDE, Xubuntu 7.04, 7.10 and now MEPIS.Ubuntu (and its derivatives) performance degrade over time to point where it is unusable(Why I changed)openSUSE had a fatal X error and I didn't bother reinstalling it. Ran Xubuntu for a month(changed because of performance degradation) used live cd's for a couple weeks and then Azimuth suggested me MEPIS on MSN.  I used to keep DSL on my 1GB transcend Flash Drive but I formatted it for some unknown reason and I haven't gotten around to reinstalling (Puppy Linux 3.1 also looks nice, may give that a whirl tonight) I used to use XP until the middle of last year when i decided to try something new. Haven't regretted since


----------



## golden (Feb 10, 2008)

Linux needs to be here.


Best is probably XP or linux but as urza said, it is all just opinion.


----------



## Doggy124 (Feb 10, 2008)

XP for me.

Vista's crap.
it doesn't support anything.


----------



## FaRReR (Feb 10, 2008)

I literally type as an XP user, I test drove my friend's extremely high-end Mac (Leopard). I have to say that it's one of the most amazing moments of my life. There's an awesome feature called the Time Machine which can recover documents from yonks ago,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Next computer of mine is going to be a Mac. They can run Windows and Linux side-by-side in seperate windows with virtually no slowdown.


----------



## Urza (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(FaRReR @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I literally type as an XP user, I test drove my friend's extremely high-end Mac (Leopard). I have to say that it's one of the most amazing moments of my life. There's an awesome feature called the Time Machine which can recover documents from yonks ago,Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do the same thing in both Windows and Linux.


----------



## naes (Feb 10, 2008)

I use XP currently, so I voted that. I switch OSes every once in a while, mainly XP and a random Linux distro.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 10, 2008)

OSX, for all the reasons posted in the other replies.

Fast, secure, sexy and feature-packed.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 10, 2008)

XP -> Vista -> Ubuntu -> XP

I just know what I need to know about windows and XP so I use it... Ubuntu didnt work easy with my Hardware setup but I am going to try it with an new setup in the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Vista is still to sucky :S


EDIT:

Ubuntu 7.10 Problems: ati 9600 pro driver problems ; network card problems cant set it too 10mbit with normal GUI  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I WANT GUI


----------



## notnarb (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(FaRReR @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I literally type as an XP user, I test drove my friend's extremely high-end Mac (Leopard). I have to say that it's one of the most amazing moments of my life. There's an awesome feature called the Time Machine which can recover documents from yonks ago,Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations you can now delete all those 30KB word documents with ease.  If you use up the freed up space, the files will be gone anyways  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you are gonna justify a premium on the cost of your computer, for such useless things as this, go ahead, I'll just watch consumer darwinism take it's toll ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its his birthday today )


----------



## LordMelkor (Feb 13, 2008)

it's unfortunate that people are reduced to picking macs for reasons as petty as time machine.  My primary reason for preferring OS X is that I can basically use unix from the commandline whenever I need.  When im not commandlining i can enjoy an elegant user interface.

Windows kiddies may argue that there is cygwin... but cygwin sucks and is a hassle.


----------



## fischju (Feb 13, 2008)

I currently have Splinter Cell: Double Agent minimized, a game that with all the graphics turned up looks amazing but runs at 25-30fps which is playable. And it wouldn't be on any kind of mac. I also have Sins of a Solar Empire, Bioshock, and Need for Speed ProStreet installed. So many good games, it's too bad about them not working on other OSes.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2008)

OSX
XP
AmigaDos
C64 Basic

and an old Knoppix boot CD for fixing screwed up Windows boxes.

oh, and Baptist > Mormons since we're talking religion and all...


----------



## Hit (Feb 13, 2008)

Mac OS X of course, anyone who chooses XP or Vista above Mac OS X
Doesn't know a thing about a OS


----------



## Strokemouth (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I currently have Splinter Cell: Double Agent minimized, a game that with all the graphics turned up looks amazing but runs at 25-30fps which is playable. And it wouldn't be on any kind of mac. I also have Sins of a Solar Empire, Bioshock, and Need for Speed ProStreet installed. So many good games, it's too bad about them not working on other OSes.



Interesting. Someone should've told my iMac that Bioshock wasn't supposed to work when I played it on it! Any game you can play on your PC, I can play on my iMac.


Granted, I have to boot into Windows to do it, but that's just a technicality

And this type of question is one that is basically a waste of time. "Best" is subjective...I have several computers all over the house running different OS's, from Windows to OSX to different *nixes and each is the "best" for what they do. At least in my eyes.


----------



## TLSpartan (Feb 13, 2008)

Didnt I reply in one of these topics two days ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use linux. MEPIS 7.0


----------



## boblen (Feb 13, 2008)

Strokemouth your right,
If i was to setup a web server on a computer i wouldnt use windows xp or vista, Different OS's for Different projects/jobs.


----------



## fischju (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Strokemouth @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have Splinter Cell: Double Agent minimized, a game that with all the graphics turned up looks amazing but runs at 25-30fps which is playable. And it wouldn't be on any kind of mac. I also have Sins of a Solar Empire, Bioshock, and Need for Speed ProStreet installed. So many good games, it's too bad about them not working on other OSes.
> ...




Or they want to play a game


----------



## notnarb (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Hit @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Mac OS X of course, anyone who chooses XP or Vista above Mac OS X
> Doesn't know a thing about a OS


OSX, for those too cool for grammar (yeah second language blah blah blah)


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dual boot Ubuntu 7.10 and Windows Xp.
If I didn't play games I would be Linux 100%


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Example: It takes 5 minutes to create an XP installation disk that I can put in any standardized PC (Read: Not a Mac) and will install itself with no prompts from me, along with any other program I want.



I had a little chuckle over the "standardized" part there, being that you can throw any kind of cheap crap card you want into a pc, and yeah, it'll fit... but... well, you should see the junk in some of the pc's I've worked on, god I _wish_ they were standardized. I'm always pleasantly surprised when an install goes without a hitch, and I don't have to download a bunch of drivers and crap, or run to Tiger Direct to buy a sound card or something.

In short:

PLEASE MAKE ME A MAGIC INSTALL DISC THAT WILL WORK ON EVERY PC!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note: that is a joke, not a warez request, plz, no bans!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Hit @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Mac OS X of course, anyone who chooses XP or Vista above Mac OS X
> Doesn't know a thing about a OS



From what I understand, this is a poll based on our opinions of the best OS currently on the market.  Why then would you state that if we choose something other then the Mac OS, then we don't know anything about OS's?  Lose the chip on your shoulder.  If I wanted an overpriced computer system, I'd buy a Mac too.  Difference is, you won't see me forcing my opinions on others.  FANBOYS FTW!

On topic: I've been pleasantly surprised by Windows Vista.  On any other occasion I would have chosen Windows XP since it's really the only other OS I've had any experience with but I must say, I really like Vista.


----------



## Urza (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> and I don't have to download a bunch of drivers and crap


God forbid you have to spend 10 minutes installing drivers on a clean install.


----------



## naes (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(FaRReR @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I literally type as an XP user, I test drove my friend's extremely high-end Mac (Leopard). I have to say that it's one of the most amazing moments of my life. There's an awesome feature called the Time Machine which can recover documents from yonks ago,Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can recover files in any OS.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Mac OS X and XP, actually i'm pretty fine with both of them but working in a pc store i see how it's hard to people to use xp, or better, to keep it clean.

For the people who doesn't need to play games (even if there are some games for mac too) i would recommend a Mac: easier, safer and better.


----------



## hanman (Feb 13, 2008)

i had to vote other.  all the mentioned OSs are bloated pieces of crap.  Linux, FTW!


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 13, 2008)

Where is Linux? And what do you mean with Mac? 

Strange poll.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > and I don't have to download a bunch of drivers and crap
> ...



Pertinent words bolded for your ease of understanding of what I was responding to. God forbid you take me out of context.


----------



## hanman (Feb 13, 2008)

nlite + driverpacks = automated XP install disc that will work on *most* PCs.

takes longer than 5 mintues to download it all, though.


----------



## Urza (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Example: It takes 5 minutes to create an XP installation disk that I can put in *any* standardized PC (Read: Not a Mac) and will *install itself with no prompts from me*, along with any other program I want.
> ...


If he's slipstreaming a disc he can just install the drivers through the XP install automatically as he stated.

Also, god forbid you use the term "god forbid" correctly.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Urza @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> ...



Ok, fair enough. God forbid you be a dick about it.
Usually when I'm installing for somebody, I have to deal with out of date hardware, and finding drivers is indeed more of an issue than your "spend 10 minutes on it" solution would suggest. I think I made that fairly clear, though the good humor of my response to offtopic84 may well have been less than clear to the humorless amongst us, and for that I apologize.


----------



## Urza (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> God forbid you be a dick about it.


I forgot the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  after that last post, wasn't trying to be mean.

Also, you used it wrong again almface:


----------



## Railgun (Feb 13, 2008)

xp with sp3 is a good os, better as vista ...


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 13, 2008)

XP is fine with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i might upgrade to vista , though


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> xp with sp3 is a good os, better as vista ...




Great grammar right there   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nah nah I kid I kid.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 15, 2008)

VISTA BABY !


----------



## yus786 (Feb 15, 2008)

vista for definate, its exactly the same as xp plus it has more features and looks nicer so why not! unless youve got outdated stuff that needs drivers.

ive been using vista for nearly a year now and its never crashed on me or blue screened me and is running as smooth as ever! just upgraded to vista ultimate about a few months ago and its still running smooth and quick

i think you should definately upgrade to vista if your thinking about it

yus786


----------



## xJonny (Feb 15, 2008)

It depends on what you want to do with it. In general probably XP is most people's favoured.


----------



## Jiggah (Feb 15, 2008)

XP due to maturity, it's ability to keep up with upgrades, and it has fantastic software selection.  Mind you, Vista could be just as good as XP.  XP didn't come into being awesome until SP2.


----------



## EN!GMA (Feb 15, 2008)

Although I believe windows is the best...

I'm starting to use kubuntu more and more. Once I figured out how to run Counter-Strike on Linux, I've been having fewer reasons to reboot into windows. If any of you guys are curious about Linux, I extremely suggest giving the live-cds a try.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(.aznbrotha. @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> Although I believe windows is the best...
> 
> I'm starting to use kubuntu more and more. Once I figured out how to run Counter-Strike on Linux, I've been having fewer reasons to reboot into windows. If any of you guys are curious about Linux, I extremely suggest giving the live-cds a try.



Linux is awesome, Hard to get Wifi working though.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 15, 2008)

windows for gaming
mac for working
linux for serving


----------



## FaRReR (Feb 21, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 1 2008 said:


> the only reasons OSX and Linux builds are "flawless" is that because hackers don't wanna hack them since no one obviously use them. They are like or worse then XP.
> 
> Hell, I use XP, at least you can find software for it.







People like this guy remind me of a certain Joe Schmuckhead (from the old m3 forum)


----------



## techforumz (Mar 15, 2008)

Linux all the way!


----------



## bobrules (Mar 15, 2008)

Xp is the best


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 15, 2008)

XP, though I will use Vista when I get a laptop.
I tried Linux and its too much hard work.
Don't like Mac's the ones we have at uni don't actually work well, best avoided.


----------

